# Aktuelle Buchempfehlung



## Wirago (6. Dez 2011)

hab hier im forum ne weile rumgestöbert und bin immer wieder auf das "Killer game prgramming in java" gestoßen. allerdings scheint mir das ein wenig veraltet zu sein?!

dann hab ich noch dashier gefunden: Beginning Java SE 6 Game Programming gefunden.
scheint eig relativ aktuell zu sein (java 6, 2011 erschienen etc)

kennt das jmd? bzw jmd eine andere empfehlung?


----------



## musiKk (7. Dez 2011)

Bei englischen Büchern einfach mal das _de_ in der Amazon-URL auf _com_ ändern, dann findet man meist auch ein paar Reviews. Die Meinungen sind hier momentan noch recht durchwachsen. Ist natürlich immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen, aber dennoch oft ein Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## Wirago (7. Dez 2011)

hätt ich eig auch selber drauf kommen können -.-'
aber danke mal für den hinweis ^^


----------

